# Shooting My Cannibal By CanOpener



## CanH8r (Dec 3, 2013)

I recently acquired this amazing frame made by Can-Opener. This is one of the coolest slingshots I own! Thank you Randy for making it, it brings me much joy when I shoot it.


----------



## Tag (Jun 11, 2014)

Great video


----------



## Kalevala (Jul 20, 2014)

Good video, perfect shooting and very nice slingshot :thumbsup:


----------



## Flatband (Dec 18, 2009)

Very nice video! Ain't no doubt in my mind, Mr.Randy is one of the top master craftsmen on here. The man can flat out create!


----------



## Ibojoe (Mar 13, 2016)

That's some fun shootn. Outstanding frame. Thanks for the video!!


----------



## Can-Opener (May 11, 2013)

I am glad you like it Jeff  It is a pleasure to see it being shot by a master shooter  Made me smile so big this morning


----------



## CanH8r (Dec 3, 2013)

Can-Opener said:


> I am glad you like it Jeff  It is a pleasure to see it being shot by a master shooter  Made me smile so big this morning


Randy I'm having a blast with it! It's so cool looking and performs so well it makes me want to keep shooting. You are a true artisan builder. I will cherish this slingshot for a long long time.


----------



## Georges Gaggo (Dec 12, 2015)

Nice shooting with the great can'able design. I like it a lot too and did some copies for myself (http://slingshotforum.com/gallery/album/2593-true-blood-canable - credits to CanOpener - thanks). However, the craftsmanship of Randy's pieces is way out of reach for a normal mortal human. So, just being a little bit jealous (;-)) I wish you more fun with this one and please post more videos ....


----------

